# Conclusion to roundhouse80 thread



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

My roundhouse is finally operational










A common standard apply to all the trains. These are:

For batteries, NiMH Tenergy packs, 7.2V, 3000 (older) or 4200 (newer) mAh, with Tamiya connectors.
3 packs (total 21.6 V plus ) of the same mAh rating for each train in each Bay.
Wire connectors are all of the same type ( 2-conductor locking connector, from allelectronics).
On either the back or the roof of each trail car or locomotive, there is an On/Off battery switch, and a power On light. At the end of each run, all power is switched off.
TE Revolution for radio control.
All trains have sound. At present, only the Horn/Whistle and Bell are hooked up to the Receiver auxillary wire harness #1 and #2.
Hook and loop.










BAY 1: Cab #01, a C16, tourist/excursion train. The trail car contains the Receiver, Phoenix sound, and batteries. This trail car also powers the Annies.










Also in BAY 1: Cab #02, a mogul tourist/excursion train. The trail car contains the Receiver and batteries. This trail car also powers the Forney. LGB sounds.










BAY 2: Cab #03, an F3 A&B, freight train. The trail car contains the Receiver, and batteries. The Phoenix sound is in the F3A unit. This trail car also powers the F7 A&B, and FA1s.










BAY 3: Cab #04, a USAT Hudson, a tourist/excursion train. The tender houses the Receiver and batteries. Phoenix sound is in the locomotive. I replaced the metal coal cover on the tender with one made of styrene and foam.










BAY 4: Cab #05, an SD45 and SD40-2 freight trains. The latter is unpowered. The trail car contains the Receiver and batteries. The Phoenix sound is in the SD45.










BAY 5: Cab #06, an LGB alco diesel, and a U25B. The latter ia unpowered. The trail car contains the Receiver and batteries. LGB sound.










BAY 6: Cab #07, Genesis 1 and Genesis 2. Genesis 1 contains the Receiver, Phoenix sound, and batteries. Genesis 2 is awaiting the arrival of its own receiver; meanwhile, it gets its power through a wire connection from the first Genesis.










Here, Genesis locomotives are backing up towards the train shed, where....










..an Amtrak consist awaits to hook up with the locomotives.










The Amtrak train is now on its way to the passenger Union Station.

"Dial A Train"







is now complete.
Just turn on the transmitter and dial in a train Cab #. It took just two years to make that dream come true.
Roadhouse80: http://www.mylargescale.com/forum/t...C_ID=49291


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I have followed this thread from the beginning ... what a great job you did Rudy in designing and constructing a building to perfectly meet your needs. A very nice explanation throughout as well.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic!

Great to see this long, beautifully executed project come to such an effective finish. Nice loco roster too!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, Thanks for sharing. Really like the way that has come together for you. Looks like you'll have quite a few operating possibilities from now on. Again great build 

Dave


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy....... Rudy, I don't know how I missed this thread until now but *WOW!! *That is one _im_pressive roundhouse and turntable!! (Well, the whole layout is d*mned impressive but we'll stick to the topic of the thread!







) I had to go back and read the whole thread. Thanks for posting this! It's truly inspiring!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Rudy, I would have to agree, youve done a great job and the whole scene looks fantastic


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Rudy. Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, 

Really great job on the roundhouse and turntable. A most impressive display!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Most impressive, and a VERY nice set up! The turntable and roundhouse alone take up as much space as some people's entire layouts! I can really sympathize with the hassle of hauling out trains to run, putting away previous train, etc. It's so much nicer to just "dial-a-train". Someday I have to figure out a way to run a track down from my hillside layout and onto the lower yard, so I can do that too. 

One thing I'm wondering... On the diesel pairs, in which one unit is unpowered, why didn't you put the batteries and electronics in the unpowered unit rather than a trailing car?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely magnificent. I suspect that it's even more impressive in person.  Nice work.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your kind comments, which I value very much.

Ray- all the wire connectors are of the same type, so any free trail car may be used to power any of the trains. For example, all the engines you see outside the roundhouse are wired and ready to be powered by any of the trail cars.

BTW, I am very grateful to the person who fixed up my mistakes in posting these pictures. Will you tell me where I goofed? I used the old (img)url(/img) method.

Regards.
Rudy Allarde


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy

Can't say that you did anything wrong. The problem was with the URL that was between the [*img] tags, it had way more than what was needed.

If you could describe the exact steps that you used to access, select, copy, & paste the URL address then maybe we can isolate why it didn't work as expected.

By the way, your project surely worked out very nicely didn't it. Thank you for sharing the progress of your accomplishment.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That is truly a magnificent job of building the turntable and round house. Thanks for posting it. Later RJD


----------

